# Nissan Truck Radios?



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 2 old Nissan 1989 4X4s that I use as farm trucks. I also have a 1995 Pathfinder that is still road worthy and it gets intermittent use. I put very few miles on all 3 and the miles are nearly all in 1st or 2nd gear. 

None of the radios in these trucks work right. One does not work at all (it used to). Another works somewhat on AM, but, if I switch to FM, I get nothing and it locks up the radio completely until I shut it off and turn it back on. The display on the Pathfinder radio has never worked and AM produces only static. FM works, but the reception is weak and the speaker sound is awful. 

Is there a fix for these Nissan radios, or should I just replace them with some cheap aftermarket radios? The trucks are otherwise, mechanically, indestructible and I can go just about wherever I need to. I am interested to know if anyone else has had problems with their Nissan radio. Thanks.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't had my 94 D21 but three months but I've upgraded the stereo systems in every single vehicle I've ever had and this one was close to the worse sounding stock radio and speakers I ever replaced.

There are lots of sound options available. You just have to decide what you want. The new Kenwood head units are sweet, but to get any real sound quality you need to add an amp, some decent component speakers, door sound treatment and some set up for bass. 

All depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks. Sounds like you now have a nice system. I am looking for something very basic in the 2 old trucks. I need just enough to get the weather report and some music.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sign up for radio shacks news letter..
they send you flyers on discounted and close out sales ..
i bought my stereo and speakers for under 40 dollars ..

jensen and optimum..


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm looking at upgrading the system in my truck. Its a 94 KA24/2wd. It has the receiver and with the CD player below it. How tough is it to get the old stuff out? Is there a particular size/style radio I need to look for so the new reciever will fit right out of the box? Also, I've heard the speaker sizes are sort of odd ball sizes..any problems finding speakers?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

lumbee said:


> I'm looking at upgrading the system in my truck. Its a 94 KA24/2wd. It has the receiver and with the CD player below it. How tough is it to get the old stuff out? Is there a particular size/style radio I need to look for so the new reciever will fit right out of the box? Also, I've heard the speaker sizes are sort of odd ball sizes..any problems finding speakers?


It's easy to remove. 4 screws to get the console cover off, 4 screws to remove the radio and CD player. Wal mart sells an installation kit to mount a new stereo with a tray to replace the lower cd unit. Change over takes about an hour. I still have the original door speakers, but 6" 175 watt JVC drivers fit perfectly in the rear and I even mounted a T&S 10" truck box in between them. Two 200 watt amps (1 bridged for the sub and 1 not for the drivers) and I got less than $265 into one HELL of a sound system.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Smith1000 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like you now have a nice system. I am looking for something very basic in the 2 old trucks. I need just enough to get the weather report and some music.


Replace it. You can get an AM/FM CD player for $40, installation kit costs $10, and you'll probably need an antenna adapter less than $10. Once the old one dies, consider it disposable.


----------



## 240sx90 (Feb 23, 2010)

got an update for us?im urrently without a radio and was just reading to see what people are with thier nismo's


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey CHM,

What's the part/model/item number on those JVC Speakers?

ONG


----------

